# Mars Bar



## LDR (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been doing some research on bars in New York and one called the Mars Bar really appeals.







Anyone been before?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, it's nice enough. It hosts a pretty mixed crowd, with hipsters and old weirdos usually in attendence. Last time I was in I got a buyback after two rounds. It's very small though and I would advise avoiding the toilets if you have a choice.

I'm told that the place isn't that profitable but the owner keeps it open because some of the regulars from the pre-gentrified east village days don't like the idea of finding somewhere else.

But that could just be a story y'know.

There's plenty of decent places around that area as well so it's worth at least stopping in to.


----------



## duvel (Jul 7, 2006)

love this place......a 'divy' little bar to get shickered in


----------



## septic tank (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a gem of a holdout from the Ramones-era Lower East Side (actually, I don't know that it goes back that far, but it certainly looks it). Beer selection's pretty limited, but the ambience is limitless. I don't recommend the shitter, though. Better go next door or hold it.


----------



## D (Jul 17, 2006)

Never been there, but I do recommend checking out the happenings at:

Le Petit Versailles - not a bar, but a beautiful community garden with various events


----------



## EatMoreChips (Aug 2, 2006)

I went there once, very very drunk. It made a decent impression at the time, but it's all a bit hazy now.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Never been there, but I do recommend checking out the happenings at:
> 
> Le Petit Versailles - not a bar, but a beautiful community garden with various events


Pics here!
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/ny439.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/ny440.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/ny441.html


----------



## zenie (Aug 3, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I've been doing some research on bars in New York and one called the Mars Bar really appeals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No but it looks wicked 

*Jealous*

Will there be dancin?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 4, 2006)

Too small for dancing. Too small for much moving at all really. Pretty cool place though. Stays open late (all night?). Big fuck off pitted old wooden bar that you are encouraged to write/scratch your name into school-desk stylee. Don't remember the toilet - although there were plenty of young professional types doing cheap coke.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 4, 2006)

i went there one night.  was a nice place.


----------

